# Redfish Salad. For Sandwiches or chipdip.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I try to cook about 1# of Redfish at a time. This is one fillet off a 24" Redfish--de-boned. This is about equal to 3-4 cans of Tuna.

Boil 1 Qt of water, well salted. Add a few drops of lemon juice if you'd like or even a little Zatarin's Shrimp Boil

Drop the fillet into the boiling water and *remove* as soon as the water has returned to a rolling boil. Allow the fillet to cool and drain.

Flake the fillet well using a fork. Add 1/2 cup sweet pickle relish, 1/2 cup chopped onion, 1/4 cup chopped stuffed olives and 3hard boiled eggs, chopped. Add as much mayonaise as you like, chill and serve. I've added a little chopped Cilantro occasionally and occasionally add a little mustard.

This should make at least 8 large sandwiches.

Add 1 cup of sour cream, mix well and serve as a dip. Great on Taco chips.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I make basically the same thingwith King.I'll have to try theRed Fish.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is much milder than salad made out of Kingfish.

I brought about 100# of YF Tuna fillets home from Venice last trip. We ate some broiled, made one batch of salad about the same way I described above then canned the rest. Fresh YFT is pretty good but not nearly as good as Wahoo or even Rainbow Runners. Canned is just ok. Canned Cobia is pretty good but not canned Kingfish.

The back strap of a Jack Crevalle or Hardtail makes good salad and both smoke fine. For smoked fish, give me Sailfish or Marlin. Wahoo smokes good too. Cobia throats and bellies smoke good too. Grouper smoked is mighty fine.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I noticed alot of people eat hardtails or blue runners in costa rica, along with other jacks, even roosterfish. I ate some down there and it was pretty good.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds kind of tasty, I might have to try that out. Thanks!


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

this sounds great, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You forgot Jalapenos..You can make salad or dip out of any fish and its great..


----------

